#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  No. Of Atoms in oxygen in so2

## bhaves

Que.
What mass of CO contains the no of atoms of OXYGEN IN SO2?





  Similar Threads: Atoms, Molecules and Matter: The Stuff of Chemistry by Roy McWeeny Oxygen enrichment using plc seminar report/pdf/ppt download Project Oxygen PPT PDF Seminar Report & Presentation

----------


## nisa

Because 
no of atoms of O in SO2 is 2 & in CO 1.
so 2CO contains 2 O atoms.
so mass of 2CO is 56g.

----------

